
Why Lisp Failed. (2009) - behnamoh
http://locklessinc.com/articles/why_lisp_failed/
======
saundby
This article relies on apocryphal data at best, and seems largely to have been
formed by the author's vague impressions.

It's a waste of time to read, and not worth refuting in detail.

~~~
behnamoh
Disagree. It's still a succint article and right to the point. Plus, the
comments below it prove it mattered to people.

